# OTA Signal Strength



## Firefighter (Nov 15, 2003)

Guys, I just bought my new Samsung HLS-6187 DLP, and got a Winegard GS2200 antenna to pick up my locals. I mounted it in my attic and I am picking up all my locals plus many others. 

When I check the signal strength on each channel, I am getting 5 bars out of 10.
Should I move the antenna some and see if I get better signal strength, or does it matter ? The picture looks fine, I just didn't know if I should be getting a better signal.

I live in Shelbyville, IN 46176. I am around 30 miles out.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Each instance is going to be an experiment. Depending upon transmission power, direction/location of transmitter, your height above grade, other obstacles in your attic, nearby trees, etc., these can all be variables. If you can get the stations you want and they are no pixelating, you may want to leave it as it is.

Personally, I would do some experimenting, but make notes about exactly how your current installing is. Minor adjustments may make big changes (better or worse), but you may be able to increase signal strength.

When I first set mine up, I was in the attic with a home made antenna with my cell phone and had my wife in front of the HDTV with her cell phone and was able to get feedback regarding how everything was functioning. An inline amplifier may also help.


----------



## Firefighter (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I will try experimenting with it later this evening. How much is an inline amplifier and where do I get one? Where do you install it at.

The antenna I have is amplified. It has a coax cable running from the power outlet into the box, then you have the antenna IN and OUT to TV.
Is that what you mean ?

Thanks!!
Tim


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Guys, I just bought my new Samsung HLS-6187 DLP, and got a Winegard GS2200 antenna to pick up my locals. I mounted it in my attic and I am picking up all my locals plus many others.
> 
> Thanks, Tim


If your local digital stations have no freezing, stuttering, or pixelating, the actual signal strength is irrelevant.

If you see any noise or ghosting, you found an analog channel, not the digital one.


----------



## Firefighter (Nov 15, 2003)

I tried moving the antenna in different directions and didn't get any better signal strength.

I am noticing at sometimes, I will get some pixelating. Just random... maybe once or twice in a day.


----------

